# Beztēma >  Aņuki u.c.

## Isegrim

Pasmaidi, sirds gaiša kļūs! - teica Edgars Liepiņš. Viņam taisnība; kašķēšanās forumā nebūt garastāvokli neuzlabo. Smaidām par maz. Piedāvāju šādu topiku beztēmā, kur "Elektroniskie joki" jau ir. Še varētu iztikt bez elektronikas un padalīties ar citiem, ja esam atcerējušies vai citur ieraudzījuši (copy/paste) ko smaidu izraisošu. Netā gana jocīgu pastāstu var uziet, bet neskādē arī te, pa rokai  ::  . Vajag tik rakt!

Iesākumam (pēc Elzas Rozenbergas): 

Lielā, melnā 'mersedesā' 
Brauc pa ceļu 'jaunais krievs'; 
Viņš brauc, un brauc, un neapstājas - 
Zemes virsū nav tam mājas...

----------


## ivog

Nu man šis patīk  :: 
- Dakter, kad es esmu kopā ar sievu, man loceklis visu laiku uz zābakiem skatās!
- Uzlieciet zābakus uz skapja! Nākamais!
- Dakter, esmu stāvoklī, bet bērns guļ kaut kā nepareizi!
- Tautība?
- Ebrejiete.
- Izgrozīsies! Nākamais!
- Dakter, man pārmaiņus sāp te galva, te pakaļa!
- Te būs tabletītes, pārlauziet uz pusēm un dzeriet pārmaiņus! Nākamais!
- Dakter, es visu laiku no kaut kā baidos, bez nekāda iemesla!
- Māsiņ, purgenu! Izdzersiet, būs jums iemesls. Nākamais!
- Dakter, es čurāju ar divām strūklām!
- Ielieciet tur pogu, būs četras. Nākamais!
- Dakter, man ir klepus.
- Māsiņ, purgenu! Tagad nekleposiet, pat nemēģināsiet. Nākamais! 
- Dakter, man visu laiku ir caureja, 10 reizes dienā skraidu uz tualeti.
- Māsiņ, purgenu! Vairs neskraidīsiet, tur arī dzīvosiet! Nākamais!
- Dakter, kāja slikti saaugusi pēc lūzuma. Ar kruķiem jāstaigā.
- Māsiņ, purgenu! Tūliņ kruķus metīsiet pie malas. Un skriesiet! Nākamais!
- Dakter, es katru rītu TUR atrodu nelielu pastmarku! Paskatieties, jau veselu albumu esmu sakrājusi.
- Tās nav markas, bet uzlīmes no banāniem. Te būs norīkojums pie okulista. Nākamais!
- Dakter, mani nezin kāpēc neviens neievēro…
- Nākamais!
- Es strādāju kā zirgs, ēdu kā cūka, piekūstu kā suns – ko man darīt?
- Nezinu, neesmu veterinārs… Nākamais!
- Dakter, palīdziet, es čurāju karstu!
- Izņemiet pirkstus no rozetes! Nākamais!
- Dakter, man zobi nodzeltējuši!
- Tādā gadījumā jums piestāvēs brūna kaklasaite. Nākamais!
- Dakter, man ar kājām slikti!
- Ar kājām ir labi, slikti ir bez kājām… Nākamais!
- Dakter, katru reizi, kad nošķaudos, izjūtu orgasmu! Ko man darīt?
- Hm… Šņauciet tabaku! Nākamais!
- Dakter, palīdziet, man jau 28 gadi, bet intīmās vietās mati neaug!
- Cik reizes nedēļā nodarbojaties ar seksu?
- Nu, 30 – 40 reizes…
- Uz maģistrālēm arī zāle neaug! Nākamais…

----------


## Jurkins

Šito es pagājušogad skaitīju:

Sniedziņš balts sedz zemes virsu,
Zaķim nav, kur nolikt ķepu.
Rudā lapsa skrien pa mežu,
Visiem zvēriem rāda mēli.
Vāverītes priedēs visās
Jautri draiskojas un lēkā.
Lācis migā ķepu zīž,
Tīksmi izstaipās un guļ.
Mednieks brien gar meža malu,
Rokā tur(a) savu bisi.

Un šogad šito:

Pikta sniegbaltīte klusi
Burkšķ, ka čura nosalusi.
Rūķi, mazie parazīti,
Izskuvuši vāverīti.

un

Salavecis vaigu drūmu
Uztin kāsi, ievelk dūmu.
Nu kā tas Rūdis pamanās
Ielikt kluci kamanās.

Laimīgu visiem Jauno gadu!

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

Es nemaz nebiju piedzēries!  - Vecīt, tu paņēmi ratus un skrēji cauri sienai un teici: '' Mēs dodamies uz Cūkkārpu! ''

----------


## Vikings

Bārā ienāk Hēlijs. Bārmenis "Cēlgāzes neapkalpojam." Hēlijs nereaģē.
--
I wanted to make a joke about the periodic table, but all the good ones argon.

----------


## liene

Ir jau bijis, bet nu...nenosmieties!

Jēzus Kristus ļāva sevi piesist krustā jo baidījās satikt Čaku Norisu.

Čaks Noriss uzvarēja trešajā pasaules karā tik ātri, ka neviens pat neuzzināja ka tāds ir sācies.

Čaks Noriss bija pirmais kuram piedāvāja lomu seriālā "24", taču tika nomainīts, jo bija izplānojis nogalināt visus teroristus un izglābt dienu 12 minūtēs un 37 sekundēs.

Reiz kobra iekoda Čaka Norrisa kājā. Pēc 5 dienām mokošā nāvē kobra nomira.

Čaks Noriss izgudroja žirafi iezveļot zirgam pa žokli no apakšas.

Čakam Norisam uz peņa nav apmatojuma, jo mati neaug uz metāla.

Bils Geitss nespēj gulēt pa naktīm baidoties, ka Čaka Norisa datoram uzkārsies Windows.

Ja tu atskaņosi Led Zeppelin dziesmu "Stairway to Heaven" atpakaļgaitā, tu dzirdēsi kā Čaks Norris piekauj tavu māsu.

Brets Feivrs (amerikāņu futbolists) spēj aizmest bumbu 250 metru tālumā. Čaks Noriss spēj aizmest Bilu Feivru daudz tālāk.

Spoki īstenībā pastāv tāpēc, ka Čaks Noriss nogalina ātrāk nekā Nāve spēj viņam izsekot.

Kad Čaks Noriss paskatās spogulī, spogulis automātiski sašķīst, jo pat spogulim pietiek prāta nenostāties starp Čaku Norisu un Čaku Norisu.

Čaks Noriss māk izdzēst Recycle Bin.

Čaks Noriss prot dzirdēt un runāt neredzīgo rakstā.

Tas izskatās pēc cepta cāļa, smaržo pēc cepta cāļa un garšo pēc cepta cāļa, bet ja Čaks Norriss saka, ka tas ir tītars, tad, pie velna, tas ir tītars.

Čaks Noriss ar vienu putnu nosita divus akmeņus.

Čaks Noriss katru mēnesi slepenībā pārguļ ar katru sievieti uz pasaules. Pēc tam viņas nedēļu asiņo...

Čaks Noriss spēj noslīcināt zivis.

Čakam Norisam reiz uzbruka sirdslēkme. Viņa zaudēja.

Kad Čaks Noriss ienāk tumšā istabā, viņš neieslēdz gaismu. Viņš izslēdz tumsu.

Čakam Norisam nekad neko nevajag celt no zemes. Pietiek kad viņš pasaka "Ātri"

Čaks Norris var radīt tik smagu akmeni, ka pat viņš to nespēs pacelt.

Bet pēc tam viņš to pacels tik un tā, lai pierādītu, kas, pie velna, ir Čaks Norris.

Čaks Norris tagad tiesājās ar kanālu NBC, jo seriāla "Likums un Kārtība" nosaukumā ir izmantoti viņa labās un kreisās kājās vārdi.

Vienīgais iemesls, kāpēc Čaks Noriss nav saņēmis nevienu Oskaru, ir tas, ka neviens neriskē Čakam Norisam pasniegt metāla priekšmetu.

Čaks Noriss atteicās no Frodo lomas "Gredzenu pavēlniekā", jo "tikai mīkstajam vajag 3 filmas lai iznīcinātu gredzenu".

Sarežģītākais un bistāmākais triks pasaulē ir nobraukt no Niagaras ūdenskrituma koka mucā. Čaks Norris var kartona kastē uzbraukt Niagaras ūdenskritumā.

Čaks Norris nezin kur tu dzīvo, bet viņš zin kur tu nomirsi.

Kad Dievs teica "Lai top gaisma" Čaks Norris teica "Pasaki lūdzu"

1 kilograms Čaka Norrisa ir smagāks nekā 10 kilogrami kaut kā cita.

Supermens no akmeņa var izspiest dimantu. Čaks Norris no akmeņa var izspiest āfrikāņu bērnu kurš strādās dimantu raktuvēs.

Skaitļa "pī" beidzamais cipars ir Čaks Norris.

Vienīgā reize, kad Čaks Norris kļūdījās bija tad, kad viņš domāja, ka ir kļūdījies.

Čaks Noriss ir daltoniķis. Ne jau tāpēc ka viņam ir problēmas ar acīm, bet tāpēc, ka lielāka daļa krāsu baidās no viņa.

Pasaules čempions ēšanā Takeru Komajaši var apēst 54 hotdogus 12 minūtēs. Apmēram tādā pašā laikā Čaks Norris var apēst Takeru.

2pac vienreiz nepasveicināja Čaku Norrisu. R.I.P. Tupac Shakur, September 1997.

Maikls Džeksons vienreiz redzēja Čaku Norrisu sadusmotu.

Makgaivers no gumijas un papīra var uzbūvēt lidmašīnu. Čaks Norris var viņu piekaut un to atņemt.

Čaks Norris zaudēja savu nevainību vēl pirms sava tēva.

Dievs gribēja pasauli radīt 10 dienās. Čaks Norris viņam iedeva tikai 6 dienas.

Čaka Norrisa urīns pasaulē ir pazīstams kā "Red Bull"

Patiesībā Spēki sastāv no 3 daļām : labais, slikatais un Čaks Norris Čaks Norris netic, ka Vācija eksistē.

Patiesībā ir 8 pasaules brīnumi. Čaks Norris ir 4 no tiem.

Čaks Norris nekad nepļauj mauriņu. Viņš pavēl zālei neaugt.

Jēzus staigāja pa ūdeni. Čaks Norris staigāja pa Jēzu.

Čaks Norris ir pats sev tēvs.

Jēzus bija Dieva dēls un Čaka Norrisa mazdēls.

Nekādas evolūcijas nav bijis. Ir tikai dzīvnieku saraksts kuriem Čaks Norris ir atļāvis dzīvot.

Čaks Norris neskrien kā vējš. Vējš skrien kā Čaks Norris.

Pēc Čaka Norrisa dzimšanas, nāves gadījumi no "vertuškām" palielinājās par 130 000 %

Čaks Norris prot aizcirst automātiskās durvis.

Kad Čaks Norris cilā hanteles, hanteles kļūst stiprākas.

Čaks Norris sevi uzrunā uz Jūs.

Čaka Norrisa meita zaudēja nevainību. Čaks Norris to atrada un nolika vietā.

Čakam Norrisam nevajag brilles. Viņš liek lietām pienākt tuvāk.

Čaks Norris nestaigā. Viņš liek zemei griezties uz vajadzīgo pusi.

Čaks Norris ir izgājis tetri.

Čaks Noris vienā dienā var uzvarēt visus Ķīnas iedzīvotājus galda tenisā.

Čaks Noris izdomāja karoti, jo ar nazi ir pārāk viegli nogalināt.

Čaks Norris spēj lūkoties divos dažādos virzienos vienlaicīgi.

6 ASV štatos Čakam Norrisam ir vajadzīga ieroču nēsāšanas atļauja tikai lai uzvilktu bikses.

"Volkers - Teksasas reindžers" ir realitātes šovs.

Salīdzinājumā ar Čaku Norrisu visi pārējie ir minoritātes.

Čaks Noriss prot sev apsēsties klēpī.

Uz Marsa nav dzīvības. Tāpēc ka tur ir pabijis Čaks Norris.

Ja tev ir 5 dolaari un Čakam Norrisam ir 5 dolāri, tad Čakam Norrisam ir vairāk naudas nekā tev.

Čaks Norris ir izlasījis visu internetā pieejamo informāciju.

Čaks Norris intervijā teica : "Uz pasaules ir tikai pāris problēmu, kuras nevar atrisināt ar vertušku. Patiesībā nav nevienas tādas problēmas."

Ja Čaks Norris izlasīs šos jokus viņš izdzēsīs internetu.

Čaks Noriss bija pirmais kuram piedāvāja lomu seriālā "24", taču tika nomainīts, jo bija izplānojis nogalināt visus teroristus un izglābt dienu 12 minūtēs un 37 sekundēs.

Lielo Sprādzienu radīja Čaka Norisa pārlieku aizraušanās ar zirņiem.

Čaks Noriss neiet - zeme kustas viņam vēlamajā virzienā.

Čaks Noriss guļ ar ieslēgtu gaismu jo tumsai ir bail no viņa.

Ja Čaks Noriss neelpotu vēja nebūtu.

Čaks Noriss var uzvarēt “monopola” spēli. Bez kauliņiem.

Čakam Norisam ir vairāk siekalu kā visiem kamieļiem kopā.

Čaks Noriss neguļ, viņš gaida.

Filmā "Matrix" miljioni daudzkajainie roboti nebija datorgrafika, tos vienlaicigi vadija Čaks Noriss.

Kad Čaks Noriss filmējās ainā ar raudāšanu, viņš izmanto dublieri.

Čaks Noriss nelasa grāmatas, viņš blenž uz tām ar dzelzs skatienu līdz iegūst visu vajadzīgo informāciju.

Ja tu vēl esi dzīvs, Čaks Noriss tevi mīl.

Čakam Norisam nav loceklis kā zirgam. Zirgam ir loceklis kā Čakam Norisam.

Tā vietā, lai piedzimtu kā normāls bērns, Čaks Noriss no mātes klēpja iznāca ar kāju pa priekšu.

Nav paralizētu cilvēku, ir tikai tie, kas ir satikuši Čaku Norisu.

Čaks Noriss izgudroja vēzi, jo viņam bija apnicis nogalināt cilvēkus.

Kad Čaks Noriss iet nodot asinis, viņš atsakās no adatas un tā vietā pieprasa šaujamo un spaini.

Čaks Noriss var aizdedzināt skudru ar palielināmo stiklu naktī.

Čakam Norisam aiz bārdas nav zods, tur ir vēl viena dūre.

Čaks Noriss vienreiz notrieca vācu iznīcinātājlidmašīnu paceļot pret to pirkstu un iekliedzoties “bum”.

Kādēļ vista šķērsoja šoseju? Tādēļ, ka Čaks Noriss to tur aizmeta.

Sīpoli neliek Čakar Norisam raudāt. Čaks Noriss liek sīpoliem pielikt bikses.

Čaks Noriss pabeidza augstskolu un ieguva Čaka Norisa grādu.

Tu vari nošaut divus zaķus ar vienu šāvienu, bet Čaks Noriss var nogalināt 12 cilvēkus ar vienu spērienu pa seju.

Čaks noriss neizvairās no lodēm - lodes izvairās no čaka norisa.

Rēta uz Brūsa Vilisa sejas ir Čaka Norisa zābaka nospiedums.

Čaks noriss spēlē krievu ruleti ar makarova pistoli...

Čaks Noriss maak ataisiit alus pudeli ar zobiem, bet visbiezhaak vinjsh izmanto citu zobus

Dinozauri vienreiz ne taa paskatijas uz Chaku Norisu.VIENREIZ..

Čaks Noriss ir iemesls kapees Elvis sleepjas.

Čaks Noriss neneesaa pulksteni vinjsh nosaka laiku pec saules (arii naktii).

Čaks Noriss nekad nav laimejis balvu par telošanu, tapec, ka vinjš netelo.

Čaks Noriss 60. minushu garu filmu nostas 20 minutees.

Chaku Norisu filmeshanas laika neviens neaizstaj, pat taja bridi kad vinjsh nokrita no klints.

Čaks Noriss iemaacija Brusam Lii kauties.

Kapec no "Meera"; nenomira visa pasaule ? Tapeec, ka "meris" uzskreja virsu Chakam Norissam.

Čaks Noriss ir tik populars ka kanals "CNN" ir nosaukts vinja vardaa "[C]hak [N]orris [N]ews

Čaks Noriss vieneer "Atbild par bazaru"

Čaks Noriss iekrita bezdibenī un izkāpa ārā. Divreiz.

Agrāk bija salas The Virgin Islands. Kad no turienes aizbrauca Čaks Noriss, palika tikai The Islands!

Čaks noriss sacentās ar lensu ārmstrongu, kuram ir vairāk sēklinieku. Čaks vinnēja ar pieciem.

Čaks neskuj bārdu tāpec, ka nav tik asa asmeņa, kas varētu skūt viņa bārdu.

Neliels turpinājums Čaka Norisa jokiem un Čaka Norisa jokiem 2.

Čaks Noriss var atrast darbu Latvijā.

Čaks Noriss var apēst rubiku-kubiku un atstāt podā to atrisinātu!

Čaks Noriss māk peldēt pa zemi.

Čaka Norisa Kalendārs: Čanvāris, Čebruāris, Čarts, Čaprīlis, Čaijs, Čunijs, Čūlijs, Čugusts, Čeptembris, Čoktobris, Čovembris, Čecembris

Čaks Noriss skaidrā iznāk no Pablo.

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

Visus izlasīju Tas pa to dakteri bija labs!  ::  Bet daži par Čaku Norisu ari nebija dzirdēti  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Daži savulaik kautkur dzirdēti:



> Čaks Noriss vieneer "Atbild par bazaru"


 Varbūt-
"Profesionāļiem Čaka Norisa padomus nevajag!"
Varam kopīgi paturpināt!  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Jaunbūvē ierodas starptautiska komisija vērtēt darba apstākļus. Izstaigā jaunbūvi, visur viss kārtībā. Te kādā no stāviem viņi konstatē, ka krāsotājs lamājas ar darbu vadītāju.
Viens no komisijas loceļiem lūdz tulkam pārtulkot viņu dialogu. Pārsteigtais tulks atbild, ka tas ir samērā sarežģīti, taču mēģinat var un sāk tulkot:
-Darbu vadītājs saka krāsotājam, ka tas ir sieviešu dzimtes suns, vieglas uzvedības sieviete, un jautā, kāda vīriešu dzimumorgāna dēļ viņš ir atstājis atvērtu krāsu bundžu...
Uz to krāsotājs atbild, ka darbu vadītājs pats ir sieviešu dzimtes suns, vieglas uzvedības sieviete, apgalvo, ka viņam ir bijušas dzimumattiecības ar darbu vadītāja māti, firmas direktoru un visām pārējām krāsas bundžām un ka nekāda vīriešu dzimumorgāna dēļ šī bundža viņam nav vajadzīga...

----------


## tornislv

Es visus varu tikai pasūtīt uz ass.lv, kuru savulaik uzsāku kā solo projektu, tiesa, līdz brīdim, kad pārdevu  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Pope Pius dies.
He comes to heavens gate and knocks.
St. Peter opens.
Peter:    Hello Sir, what can I do for you?
Pius:    I am Pope Pius, I want to get admitted!
Peter:    Hmmm, Pius, hmm, sorry, never heard of this name Sir. (looking in his book) I don't have you in my book either.
Pius:    But I am Pope Pius! I have to get in!
Peter:    Hmm, lets see what I can do for you (thinking) We might ring Jesus, he knows a lot.
(taking up the phone and dialing) 
Hi Junior, here is Peter, entrance gate, I have a little problem down here. A "Pope Pius", ever heard of this name?
No? Well, thanks anyway, bye.
(to Pius) Well, you heard it Sir, he doesn't know you either.
Pius:    But I AM the POPE, Pope Pius, and I have to get in!
Peter:    Well, lets see, hmmm, we might ring God, he really knows a lot. (smile) (takeing up the phone again and dialing) 
Hi Boss, Peter here, I have a small problem here, ever heard of someone calling himself Pope Pius? ... Oh, I see, thanks anyway ... By the way, how is Mary? ... Really? ... Well thanks again, bye.
(to Pius) Well, Sir, he doesn't know you either, but we have got a last chance. We might ring the Holy Ghost, he REALLY knows a lot.
(takeing up the phone again and dialing) 
Hi Smokey! Here is Peter from entrance gate, haveing a little problem with someone calling himself Pius, Pope Pius...
Holy Ghost: (from the receiver) PIUS?! Did you say Pius, this motherfucking bloody bastard who said such dirty things about Mary and me!?!

----------


## heinrx

Aņuks gluži nav,bet  interesants video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIs00...ayer_embedded#

----------


## Isegrim

A distinguished young woman on a flight from Ireland asked the priest beside her, "Father, may I ask a
favor?"
"Of course. What may I do for you?"
"Well, I bought an expensive woman's electronic hair dryer for my mother's birthday that is unopened and
well over the Customs limit, and I'm afraid they'll confiscate it. Is there any way you could carry it
through Customs for me? Under your robes perhaps?"
"I would love to help you, dear, but I must warn you: I will not lie."
"With your honest face, Father, no one will question you."
When they got to Customs, she let the priest go ahead of her. The official asked, "Father, do you have
anything to declare?"
"From the top of my head down to my waist, I have nothing to declare."
The official thought this answer strange, so he asked, "And what do you have to declare from your
waist to the floor?"
"I have a marvelous instrument designed to be used on a woman, but which is, to date, unused."
Roaring with laughter, the official said, "Go ahead, Father. Next!"  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Нассал под кресло. Хорошо!

Скучно. Вспомнил бурную молодость. Сидел я как-то на столе, жрал лапой сгущёнку из банки. Пришли Эти и давай орать. Ну я же не дурак, опустил
лапу в банку сколько влезла, и на трёх костях - за холодильник. Эти орали ещё дня три. Был очень горд.

Сегодня всё лень. Ссать - лень. Жрать - не могу больше. Сижу тихо, дремлю. Эти нервничают, озираются по сторонам, дрожат и ждут подвоха.

Какие ж у Этих миски неудобные. Пытался сожрать кусок мяса, так пока лапой не зацепил - ни хрена не получалось. Нет бы взять приличные миски и жрать на полу. Ур-р-роды.

Нассал под кресло. Хорошо!

С утра проводил инспекцию дома. Заблудился в пододеяльнике.
Едва выбрался. Уроды двулапые. Понатащут в дом всякой дряни - а я страдай.
Вынашиваю план мести.

Придумал.
Воплотил.
Сожрал какую-то дрянь со стола - варенье, что ли, - влез в шкаф и долго, смачно блевал на свежевыстиранное, но ещё не глаженое бельё. Эта будет визжать, пока не перейдёт в ультразвук.

Угадал. Эта визжала так, что во всём квартале лампочки потрескались. Но жрать дала.

Эта новую моду завела. Жрать мне кладет по полпакетика всего. А то
"ой, котик, ты по целому не съедаешь, наверное, есть не хочешь". Дура! Я не съедаю, я на потом оставляю! Она же мне не раз в пять минут в миску что-нибудь подкладывает. Эти как свалят на целый день - и все! А жрать хочется. Вот и приходится оставлять немного, вроде как в заначке. Ссать не буду, а то под кресло ничего не останется. Пойду, лоток разрою - все равно на сегодня толку от него больше никакого.

Нассал под кресло. Хо-ро-шо!

С утра был великолепен.
Эта выходит в коридор - и я давай её сумку закапывать. Типа нассал, ага. Она верещала так, что все вороны в Сокольническом парке с веток попадали. Ну я под диван - шмыг. Ржал долго. Я ж не нассал, я так - напугать только. Повелась, повелась.

За ужином Этого кусал за нижнюю лапу. Сильно кусал за голую нижнюю лапу.
Реакции ноль. Стал кусать, а потом делать такое Буээ! - ну, типа, блюю я от него.
Этот как заорал! Заныкался под ванную. Ржу. Придётся посидеть под ванной, пока Этот не ляжет спать.

Сидел под ванной. Выждал, пока Эти ушли.
Нассал под кресло. Нассал под торшер. Нассал под второе кресло. Хорошо!

Бродил по дому в поисках вещей, к которым до сих пор не приложил лапу. Не
нашёл ни одной. Озадачен.

У меня в сортире коврик есть. Эти его стелили, чтобы красиво было, ага. На самом деле на него гадить удобно. Или наполнитель разбрасывать. Если раскидать грамотно, то адской машине под названием "пылесос" работы не меньше, чем на полчаса. А если зассать так, как я умею, то коврик будут стирать и потом сушить с неделю. Эти через какое-то время догадались, что коврик им чаще геморрой приносит, чем красоту. И перестали его класть в сортир. Но Эти тупые, как валенки. Они не догадались, что такой же коврик лежит в ванной! Изгадил весь. Полностью. То есть совсем. Эта орала так, что у тараканов в соседнем доме барабанные перепонки полопались. Тут же кинулась звонить
Этому по телефону: "Ой, котик такое сделал, такое..."
А мне что? Мне хорошо, я под ванной сижу, меня там не то, что рукой - шваброй новой не достать.

Выкрался из-под ванной.
Нассал под кресло. Хорошо!

Был неотразим. С утра будил Этих. Они, гады, не вставали. Скакал, как юный антилоп,
топал, как стадо бизонов, орал, как раненая пантера. Хоть бы хны. Даже ухом не вели. Пробовал просто вопить - дрыхнут, гады. Кусал за нижние лапы - не реагируют.
Но я ж умный, ага. Влез под одеяло и холодным мокрым носом этой в пузо - швак! Забегала как миленькая. Вот чего только орёт - не понятно.

Нассал под кресло.
Хорошо, ага.

Вчера пришел Этот. Зашел на кухню. Я ему ору: "Жрать дай", он мне "У тебя еще есть в миске". Я ему снова ору: "Это мало, жрать дай!", он мне снова "У тебя есть еще". Сцука. Я тут же побежал ссать мимо лотка. Но Этот каким-то образом своим мышиным мозгом догадался, что я делать собираюсь. И заглянул в сортир в тот момент, когда я уже половину пола затопил, а вторая была в процессе. Я попытался слинять. В общем-то
вполне успешно. За исключением пинка, который Этот засадил мне вдогонку.
Летел я недолго, но неприятно. Всю ночь копил злость и все остальное. Ну, подожди. Уйдешь ты на работу.

Эта, сцука, в пятницу забрала ноут и промылась куда-то на три дня. Хрен что напишешь. Подробности потом. Пока короткий отчёт за три дня:
Нассал под кресло. Хорошо!
Нассал под кресло. Хо-ро-шо!
Нассал под кресло. Зашибииись!

В пятницу с утра учил Эту ходить на четырёх лапах, как все порядочные коты. Влез под разложенный диван и стал петь во всё горло. Проорал "Мурку", "Чатанугу" и «Владимирский централ". Эта носилась вокруг дивана на карачках и вопила: "Ой, котик, что ты размяукался?" Сколько ни бился - всё равно криво ходит, жопой виляет и шерстью на голове пол подметает. Дура полная. Ну хоть жрать дала.

А вчера Эта селёдки притаранила. Рыбу-то я ваще не очень, пытались мне Эти всякой там сёмги-форели подсунуть - ну дерьмо дерьмом. Но тут что-то разобрало. Гаркнул на Эту - быренько два мощных шмата мне отвалила.
Сожрал влёт. Солёная оказалась, зараза. Запил тем, что первое под морду подвернулось - молоком. Пердел так, что у боксёра с третьего этажа от зависти жопная резинка треснула.

Вчера отличился. Долго и старательно зассывал весь наполнитель в лотке, пока не получилось смачное хлипкое болото. Затаился за дверью туалета, выжидал. Этот в туалет вошёл - а я на край лотка лапами ррраз! Лоток на попа - ррраз! И весь смак Этому на штаны. Полный дерьмопад. Этот визжал фальцетом, побелел и трясся. А мне что? Я под ванной сидел и хихикал.

Придумал, ага.
Когда я себя хорошо веду, надо выдавать мне премию - ещё плюс три пакета жрачки в день. А то пять - маловато будет. Осталось теперь тупоголовым Этим объяснить все выгоды такого положения.

Нассал под кресло. Хорошо!

Вчера вечером Эта притащилась в дом - и давай меня тискать: "Ой, котик, как я по тебе соскучилась, как ты поживаешь, хорошо себя ведёшь?"
Я мурчал и ласкался, пока Эта в туалет не зашла. Как только она туда - я под диван, ага. Орала, конечно. А потом она себе верхние лапы кремом каким-то мазала. Баночка
открытая стояла - я и лизнул. Оказалось вкусно, с алоэ и прочими радостями.
Нажрался так, что всю ночь икал. Эта носилась вокруг, рвала шерсть на макушке и вопила: "Ах, мой котик отравился!" Наутро после этого космет-дерьма сел срать - хорошо пошло, мягко. Знаю теперь, чем закусывать фрискис.

Утром требовал у Этого жратвы. Он, значит, мне жрачки кладёт и презрительно так: "Слышь, ты, сирота... канарская!". Обиделся.

Нассал под кресло. Хорошо!

Проводил археологические раскопки в лотке. Контрольные соскобы, вскрытие культурных слоев, экспертиза останков-осколков-ошмётков. Полдня убил, ничего интересного не нашёл. Расстроен. Да ещё эти потом всю вторую половину дня орали: "Плин, ссссука, зачем опять весь туалет зассал-засрал-закопал? Да ещё ёршик изгадил,
скотина!" Нечувствительные, бездарные уроды.

Этот вчера жратвы притаранил, сразу три пакетика мне дал. Я их одним махом! Не сожрал даже, всосал влёт. Этот пытался жрать кукурузу - полбанки отбил у него в честном бою. Орал потом страшно. Эта, дура, ручки сложила умилённо так, и давай охать: "Ах, котик нам спасибо говорит!" Дубина стоеросовая. Я ж прямым текстом ору: ещёбля дайте! Не дали. И коврик, стиранный, они в туалет зря положили, да.

Нассал на коврик. Хорошо!

----------


## juris90

šis labs:  :: Наутро после этого космет-дерьма сел срать - хорошо пошло, мягко. Знаю теперь, чем закусывать фрискис.

----------


## Isegrim

Do you speak English ?
Yes sir!
Name?
Latviesu nezinite dzemdetaja
Age?
32
Sex?
Three to five times a week, sir.
No, no… I meant female or male?
Yes, yes... male, female, sometimes a camel...
Holy, cow!
Yes, yes... also cow, sheep, animals in general.
But, but... isn't that hostile?
Yes, yes... horse style, doggy style, free style, any style!
Oh dear!
No, no... deer run too fast…

----------


## Isegrim

Partijas sekretārs iet pa mežmalu un redz, ka tur puisītis spēlējas ar zvēru kakām. Pienāk klāt, lai noskaidrotu, kas tā par spēli.
Puisītis labprāt paskaidro:
- Zaķa spiriņas ir oktobrēni, lapsas piburiņi ir pionieri, bet aļņa "āboli" ir komjaunieši.
- Hmm... Bet kur tad komunisti?
- Tik lieli sūdi visā mežā neatradās! - skumīgi atzīstas puisītis.

----------


## eostrix

Filologs Andis zina 25 sinonīmus vārdam "huiņa", automehāniķis Petrovs zina 347 autodetaļas ar šādu nosaukumu, plus 25, ko zina Andis.

==================

Pēterītis ar pirkstiņu baksta skolotājai nabiņu
- Pēteri, tā vairs nav nabiņa
- Tas vairs nav pirkstiņš!

==================

Pēterītis pieiet pie skolotājas un saka:
- Davai, nokniebsimies!
skolotāja uzreiz šokā:
- Pēteri! Ko tu iedomājies!
- Kā būtu par pieciem latiem par to?
Skolotāja domā, alga tāpat ir maza un tā.. 
- Nu labi, pa pieciem latiem.
Abi izdara to, kas darāms, un dzīvo tālāk. Paiet kāds laiciņš un Pēterītis atkal vēršas pie skolotājas.
- Sveiki skolotāj, varbūt atkal nokniebsimies?
- Nu nē, pietiks Pēterīt!
- A Kā būtu ar 10 latiem? 
Skolotāja domā, naudiņa maz un tā, dzīvot arī ko maz, O.K.
- Sarunāts Pēterīt!
Tā kā lieta ir sarunāta, tad skolotāja pēc kāda brītiņa tajā pašā kabinetā izslēdz gaismu, noguļas uz galda un gaida. Un pēc brītiņa sajūt tur kājstarpē vienu "", divus"", trīs""
- Klau, nebūs par daudz?
- Nē, viss taču kārtība, es taču Kārlītis! Pēterītis sēž pie kabineta durvīm un pārdod biļetes.

===============

Ārsti pastāstīja -

Tādi nedaudz senāki laiki. Galvenie varoņi, kučieris, muižkungs, un kundze.
Pirmo stāstu neatceramies... 
Otrs stāsts -
Tā kā kundzei tas muižkungs jau apnicis un tāds pavecs kļuvis, tad protams sāk mest acis uz kučieri, jauns, spēcīgs, izskatīgs utt..
Tad nu kādu dienu, kad kungs nav mājās, kundze paaicina kučieri pie sevis ciemos un saka: "Kučieri! Ja tu lecienā no tā tur skapja augšas trāpīsi man caurumā, dabūsi pieci lati, ja nē - tiksi pakarts!" Kučierim jau bilde priekšā rādās - kārātavas, bende un viss pārējais. Jādara vien būs tas, ko kundze saka un kā būs, tā būs. Kundze apguļas uz zemes, paceļ kleitu un gaida to brīdi, kad kučiers' leks. Kučiers arī lec. Kundze, saprotot to, kad nebūs labi, aši pašā pēdējā brīdī pieliek roku priekšā tai īstajai vietai. A kučiers arī ašais - trāpa mazajā caurumā un viss notiekas.
Kundze, sāk funktierēt, saka:
- Nu ko mēs tagad ar tevi darīsim, Tu taču netrāpīji it nemaz pareizajā caurumā. Nāksies iet uz karātavām!"
- Ko jūs, runa bija taču par to kad trāpīšu caurumā, un es ēēē... trāpīju taču!" atbild kučiers
šādi strīdoties kundze izdomā ko darīt
- Kučier, Aizej tagad pie kunga un izstāsti situāciju, lai viņš nospriež kuram no mums ir taisnība, ja nē, tad Tevi gaida karātavas.
Kučieram protams uzreiz dūša papēžos, bet kas jādara, tas jādara, savādāk gals klāt. Tā lūk viņš aiziet pie kunga, kas un kā, sāk skaidrot:
- Redzi kungs, es ar draugu saderējām kad pilnos auļos ar kumeļu trāpīšu cauri klēts durvīm. Tā nu lūk ar kumeļu abi ieskrējāmies un viss notikās, bet draugs pēdējā brīdī aizvēra durvis, a es ko? HOPS un pa mazajām durvīm tiku iekšā! Tagad nespējam ar draugu vairs vienoties par to, vai esmu vinnējis vai nē.
Kungs īpaši nevilcinoties sāk spriedelēt
- Nu kučier, pa mazajām vai lielajām, bet nu tomēr tu tiki cauri durvīm, vai ne?
- jā
- Tātad taisnība ir tavā pusē.
Kučieris ir laimīgs, karātavas nebūs, var dzīvot tālāk.

otrā stāsta beigas.

Trešais stāsts
Paiet kāds laiciņš un Kundzei atkal gribās izklaidēties. Ilgi nedomājot, pasauc kučieri un saka.
- Klausies, ja kunga kunga klātbūtnē spēsi mani "pist", tad dabūsi 15 lati, ja nē tad karātavas!
Kučieram protams atkal bilde melna, bet neko darīt nāksies vien darīt to, ko kundze sak'.
Paiet kāds laiciņš, kundze ar kungu aizbraukuši uz balli un kučieris arī.
Te nu vienā momentā kučiers pie karietes skatās, kundze iznākusi uz balkona un kungs viņai arī blakus.
- "Klau kungs!" sauc kučiers
- Kas ir, kučier?!
- Ziniet, man te no apakšas tā neērti teikt, bet izskatās, ka jūs tur augšā, *piedodiet par izteicienu*... to kundzi pis'!
- Kā jūs atļaujaties tā teikt kučier, gribiet tikt pakārts? šītā runāt! eh
- Piedodiet, kungs es jau zin' ka tā nav, bet te no tās apakš' izskatās tā! Variet atnākt pats paskatīties.
Kungs padomā un nolemj pārliecināties.
- Labi kučier, maināmies ar vietām, es nākšu lejā un jūs augšā. Ja būsiet melojis, tiksiet pakārts.
Nu tad arī viss notiek. Kungs noiet lejā, bet kučiers kā uz balkonā, tā kundzei kleita gaisā un viss notiek. Abi ņemās.
Kungs pavisam izbrīnīts un gandrīz bez vārdiem apjucis
- Emm.. Njaa.. No apakšas viss tik tiešām izskatās savādāk.

P.S. Jauniešiem nav ieteicams lasīt  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

A son asks his dad - what the difference is between "theoritically"  and "realistically". "That's the hard one", says his dad, "but I have an  idea. Ask your mom if she would sleep with David Beckham for $1 mil. "The  son asks and his mom says "Yes".  "Ok, now ask your sister, " says dad. So  the son asks and his sister says "Yes".  "Right, now ask your brother  ", says his dad. The brother also says "Yes.""Well, there is your  answer," says his dad. "Theoritically" we are sitting on $3 mil, but  realistically we are living with two slags and a closet gay."

----------


## Isegrim

Kāda firma sūta savus augstākos vadītājus uz dārgiem kursiem.  Attīstīt spējas pieņemt lēmumus ekstraordinārās situācijās un rast  efektīvus risinājumus. Otrā dienā ir praktisks uzdevums - izmērīt karoga  kārts augstumu. Tiek sagādātas trepes un mērlenta. Bet trepes izrādās  par īsu. Tiek atnests galds, bet ar to nepietiek. Tad vēl krēsls, bet  konstrukcija ir tik nestabila, ka mērīšana joprojām neveicas. Visi domā  gan šā, gan tā. Te garām iet kāds inženieris un redz šo kņadu. Viņš  izceļ kārti un noliek to guļus uz zemes. Tad paņem mērlentu, izmēra no  viena gala līdz otram. Uzraksta rezultātu uz lapiņas un kopā ar mērlentu  iespiež galvenajam menedžerim rokā. Tad aiziet savu ceļu. 
    - Ak, šie inženieri! Mums vajadzēja noteikt kārts *augstumu*, bet viņš mērīja *garumu*. Nekad neizvirziet vadošos amatos šādus cilvēkus!

----------


## sifons

Velns parāvis, es līdz asarām  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## hansanov

trīs piles jau biksēs  ::  ::

----------


## tornislv

Atkal informātikas skolotājs uzdevis "piereģistrēties forumā un ierakstīt vienu ziņu" , grrr...

----------


## Vinchi

Dzīvokļu sludinājimi:

1)Studio dzīvoklis = dirs blakus gultai
 2)Mēbelēts = ar manu šitloudu
 3)Mēbelēts = man nebija, kur grūst šitos sūdus
 4)Kluss dzīvoklis = kaimiņi sen jau ir evakuēti
 5)Augstie griesti = dirsā auksts
 6)Tuvu dabai = nav stikli
 7)Tiem, kuri novērtē vēsturisko mantojumu = nav elektrības
8 ) Klusi kaimiņi = kaimiņi visu laiku salietojušies
 9)Mājīgs = 13 m2
 10)Zemi komunālie = nav apkures
 11)Ērta nokļūšana uz centru = blakus hujārī vilciens 24/7
 12)Nepieciešams remonts = pizģets, veči… vienkārši pizģets…
 13)Saulains dzīvoklis = trūkst ārsiena
 14)Tikai godīgiem cilvēkiem = saimniece apskates veic piecas reizes dienā, arī naktī
 15)Daļējas ērtības = tuvākā tualete staķikā
 16)Pieejams internets = kaimiņiem ir Wi-Fi
 17)Lieliski piemērots jaunai ģimenei = jums būs jāguļ vienā istabā ar bērnu
 18 ) Gaumīgi iekārtots = tepiķis uz grīdas, tepiķis pie sienas un tepiķis pie griestiem
 19)Pazemes stāvvieta = māja celta virs kapiem
 20)Izīrēju studentēm = slēptā kamera iemontēta vannasistabā
 21)Piemērots radošiem cilvēkiem = tev būs jāizdomā, kā tur izdzīvot
 22)Dažu minūšu gājienā no Vecrīgas = tālajā Āgenskalnā
 23)Slēgts pagalms = pagalmā nevari iet arī tu
 24)Jaunais projekts = nekas nedarbojas, kā nākas
 25)Netālu skola = pie tava poģika dzerstīsies un smēķēs mazgadīgie
 26)Eiroremonts = putuplasta griesti un reģipša arkas
 27)Jaunais projekts = apkuri apmaksāsi visam poģikam
 28 ) Iebūvēta virtuve = nav vietas cepeškrāsnij un normālai gāzes plītij
 29)Piemērots cilvēkiem ar dzīvniekiem = piemērots cilvēkiem ar utīm
 30)Logi uz pagalma pusi = regulāri pa logu ielidos kāda futbola bumba vai ķieģelis
 31)Nepieciešams kosmētiskais remonts = logu nav, grīdas nav, durvju nav, ir līķis
 32)Tuvu sabiedriskajam transportam = šis dzīvoklis ir tāds mēsls, ka tev notekti nav mašīnas
 33)Eiroremonts = logus pirms 50 gadiem ielika Rumāņu viesstrādnieki
 34)Laba apkārtējā infrastruktūra = ārējie faktori ir vienīgais labais, ko var pateikt par šo dzīvokli
 35)Par cenu varam vienoties = ikmēneša cocksuck lai īre būtu zemāka
 36)Sakopta kāpņu telpa = pašam jāberž 3x nedēļā
 37)Izīrēju vienam cilvēkam = izīrēju džekam, kurš pēdējo reizi vagīnu redzēja savās dzemdībās
 38 ) Piemērots studentiem = no grīdas var nokasīt ēdienu
 39)Jauki kaimiņi = miruši kaimiņi
 40)Izlīmētas tapetes = tapetes tur sienas
 41)Dzelzs durvis = krimināls rajons
 42)Jumta logi = dzīvoklis bēniņos
 43)Tualete un vannas istaba apvienotas = tualete, vannas istaba, virtuve, dzīvojamā istaba, pagrabs un balkons apvienoti
 44)Divstāvīgs dzīvoklis = starpstāvu grīda jau izbrukusi
 45)Mansards = jumta logi = dzīvoklis bēniņos
 46)Autonoma apkure = apkures nav
 47)Atsevišķa istaba mājīgā daudzdzīvokļu mājā = cietums
 48 ) Labi apsaimniekotāji = Rīgas dome
 49)Silts = +16

AVOTS: http://m.hitnet.lv/?id=5&do=2&blogid=373

----------


## Isegrim

Busā iesvempjas invalīds ar kruķiem. Puktējas, ka šim neviens vietu nepiedāvā:
- Ja, bļ@ģ, suki, šob vi tut siģeļi, pizģeļi, v sorok pervom nogu poķerjal! 
Viena babene: 
- Tam išči, gģe poķerjal, starij kozjol! Eto tridcaķ seģmoj, ņe sorok pervij!

----------


## ddff

Čalis iegādājis iPhone 6+ (ap €1000), ieliek džinsu aizmugurējā kabatā, iesēžas auto un dzird krakšķi. Pie sevis nodomā- jācer, ka tas bija tikai mugurkauls...

----------


## Isegrim

Kāds krievs reiz devies tūrisma braucienā uz Apvienoto Karalisti. Sūta ziņu sievai: 
- "V Londoņe smog." 
Saņem piktu atbildi: 
- "Ak, ti starij kozjol! Doma ņe mog, a kak uļeķel v London, srazu smog!"

----------


## ddff

Sarkastisks tvīts par Falcon 9 neveiksmīgo piezemēšanos uz platformas: @ID_AA_Carmack Full RUD (rapid unscheduled disassembly) event. Ship is fine minor repairs. Exciting day! 
8:56 AM - 16 Jan 2015

----------


## Isegrim

Kādā tālā zemē valdīja Karalis Artūrs un Karaliene Džinevra. Karalienei  bija ļoti smuki pupi. Bruņinieks Lanselots dikti kāroja tikt tiem klāt.  Viņš nogāja pie galma burvja Merlina un lūdza palīdzēt. Merlins apsolīja  šo vēlmi piepildīt par tūkstoš zelta naudiņām. Burvis pagatavoja īpašu  burvju šķidrumu un iepilināja to Karalienes pupujakā. Jau pēcpusdienā Karaliene  nezināja, kur likties - pupi traki niezēja. Beidzot viņa sūdzējās  Karalim. Tas sūtīja pēc burvja. Merlins atnāca un teica, ka šādos īpašos gadījumos līdzēt varot tikai un vienīgi uzticamā Lanselota  siekalas. Tā Lanselots dabūja stundu laizīt karaliskos pupus, un viņam  šī nodarbe ļoti gāja pie sirds. Otrā rītā ieradās burvis pēc zelta  naudiņām, bet sers Lanselots negribēja viņam maksāt un to padzina. Neies  tak Merlins Karalim sūdzēties!
 Bet burvim Merlinam izdomas netrūka; ar to pašu burvju sķidrumu viņš slepus apstrādāja Karaļa apakšbikses... 

Morāle - par pakalpojumu jāmaksā!

----------


## Radionavigators

Maksā tikai gļēvuļi

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Reiz Romas Papu lidostā sagaida šoferis ar limuzīnu. Kad bagāža novietota, Benijs Nr.16 izsaka vēlēšanos pastūrēt auto: 
            - Kopš esmu Vatikānā, man nav bijusi iespēja izbraukt. 
            - Bet Jūsu Svētība, tas nekādi nav pieļaujams! Turklāt es varu pazaudēt darbu. 
            - Nieki! Es par jums gādāšu un atlīdzināšu. 
            Romas Papus sēžas pie stūres, uzmin 150 km/h un, riepām kaucot, joņo pa pilsētu. 
            - Lūdzu lēnāk, Jūsu Svētība! 
            - Nekas, viss Tā Kunga rokās! 
            Te pēkšņi viņi izdzird policijas sirēnas. Romas Papus apstādina auto, šoferis domās jau atvadās no _fīreršeines_. Policists uz motocikla ziņo pa radio savam šefam: 
            - Nupat pilsētā apturēju vienu, kas skrēja ar 150. 
            - Nekavējoties arestējiet viņu! 
            Policists nokāpj no motocikla, ieskatās limuzīnā un tūlīt sazinās ar šefu: 
            - Es nevaru viņu arestēt, iekš auto sēž ārkārtīgi augsta un svarīga persona! 
            - Lai tas būtu pats birģermeistars, par braukšanu šādā ātrumā pienākas arests! 
            - Nē, daudz, daudz augstāks... 
            - Vienalga arestējiet, kaut vai tas izrādītos prezidents! 
            - Man domāt, tas ir pats Dievs! 
            - ??? 
            - Viņam Romas Papus par šoferi...

----------


## aziats

Saruna starp lietotaju un Windows videokartes instalesanas procesa:
Windows: Nu, ko vajag?
Lietotajs: Redz, videokarti nopirku, vajadzetu draiverus uzinstalet...Windows: A disks ir?
Lietotajs: Ir!Windows: Kas jasaka?
Lietotajs: "OK".Windows: A vot fig tev, nevis "OK" - nevaru nepieciesamos failus atrast!
Lietotajs: Tie tacu ir uz diska!Windows: Uz kada diska?
Lietotajs: Uz "C:".Windows: Nav tada diska.
Lietotajs: A kapec zem DOS ir?Windows: Nav mana problema.
Lietotajs: Ka lai es draiverus uzinstaleju?Windows: Prieks kam tev draiveri? Tev tacu videokartes nemaz nav!
Lietotajs: Ka nav?Windows: Nu es tev saku nav!
Lietotajs: Un skanu kartes ari nav?Windows: Ari nav.
Lietotajs: Kas tad ir?Windows: Printeris.
Lietotajs: Sava muzhaa nav bijis!Windows: Tagad ir.
Lietotajs: Un es jau pirkt taisijos...Windows: Nu redzi! Ko tu bez manis daritu?

----------


## seriks

Vīrieši apgalvoja, ka dators ir sieviešu dzimuma, jo:
1) neviens nesaprot tā iekšējo loģiku, izņemot radītāju;
2) valoda, kādā tie savstarpēji sazinās, citiem ir nesaprotama;
3) pat mazākās kļūdiņas atmiņā droši glabājās pēkšņai graujošai izpildei; 
4) tikko to iegādājies, pusalga tiek iztērēta tā aksesuāriem.
Sievietes uzskatīja, ka dators ir vīriešu dzimuma, jo:
1) lai pievērstu tā uzmanību, to vajag ielādēt;
2) tā smadzenēs ir daudz informācijas, bet tik un tā tas ir bezsmadzeņu;
3) tas ir paredzēts, lai atrisinātu problēmas, bet lielāko laika daļu
tas pats ir problēma;
4) tikko to iegādājies, jau pēc brīža saproti, ka, ja būtu laiciņu
pagaidījusi, būtu dabūjusi labāku modeli.

----------


## Jurkins

Официальное заявление МИД РФ:
Российских хоккеистов в районе проведения финала чемпионата мира нет!
Это провокация против России;
Таких фамилий нет в списке сборной;
Это даже не граждане России; 
Форму российской сборной можно купить в любом супермаркете;
Это граждане России, но не хоккеисты;
Это добровольцы по зову сердца поехавшие в Чехию, мы этого не скрывали…

----------


## Radionavigators

Windoze ir windoze

----------


## dakters

SPēlējam DOom uz tostera  ::

----------


## prieks

> Windoze ir windoze


 tas tak nav nopietni  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ir ir nopietni, pirms dažiem gadiem te pat foruma biedrs GuntisK bija tādu uztaisījis, tiesa gan, nezinu vai šī ir tieši viņa garadarba bilde.

----------


## gendalfs

http://www.worldsbest.in/2011/01/ins...ns-24-diy.html


Cietumnieku izgudrojumi.

----------


## spiede

Sēž divi elektriķi stabā, viens no augšas sauc garāmejošajai tantiņai:
"Eu, tantiņ, pacel to vada galu, kas tur zemē mētājas."
Tantiņa paceļ vadu, patur rokās. Elektriķis saka otram:
"Es taču teicu, ka nulle, a tu tikai "fāze, fāze" ".

----------


## akmens

haha kur ta to var izdomāt

----------


## Elfs

Doma jau tā neko tik tas video, gan piedūra 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BLYLrdOXe8

----------


## Isegrim

Fidels Kastro nomirst. Sakrāmē savu koferīti un dodas uz paradīzi. Pēteris vārtos: 
- Piesēdiet! Palūkosim, kur jums vieta rezervēta. Tā... lielajā reģistrā jūsu nav... papildlistē arī jūs neatrast... Ziniet, nesanāk! Tagad sezona; ļaudis bariem mirst. Paradīzē neiespraukties. Laidiet vien pagaidām uz elli!
Nekas neatliek. Nobrauc Fidels ellē. Tur pats Lucifers viņu sagaida atplestām rokām:
- Sveiki, draugs! Sen jūs jau gaidām! Atsevišķu apartamentu esam sagatavojuši. Ar ērtībām. Cigāri, meitenes... Vai nevēlaties pēc ceļa kādu glāzīti grapas apmest? Tā nu viņi sēž, iemet, par dzīvi runā. Pēkšņi Fidels atceras, ka aizmirsis paradīzē savu koferi. Lucifers diviem velniņiem:
- Dzirdējāt? Veikli joziet uz paradīzi pēc cienījamā komandantes kofera! Fiksi turp, fiksi atpakaļ! Velniņi aizskrien līdz paradīzes vārtiem, bet tie jau ciet - Pēteris darba dienu nostrādājis un nolicies gulēt. Velliņi iekšā netiek. Bet atgriezties bez koferīša nav ļauts. Rāpsies paradīzē pāri mūrim. To pamana divi sardzē stāvošie erceņģeļi. Saka viens otram:
- Knapi stunda, kā Fidels ellē, bet pie mums jau pirmie bēgļi!

----------


## lauraiss



----------


## JDat

Tas tiešām ir dīzelītis (dīzeļmotors)?

----------


## Jurkins

Šodien nejauši iegāju boot foruma savā profilā, un skatos, ka nelasīta vēstule (HVZ kā agrāk neievēroju).

Protams, nevaru atcerēties,čto za h...(kas par tēmu)
Izrādās vēstule ir reakcija uz manu joku:

šajā tēmā...

----------


## Zigis

Ko publika doā par šādu?

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/juno-po...ode=guest_open

6000 mAh, var lādēt mobiļņiku, kā arī piešķilt autiņu, vismaz "vairumu" 4 un 6 cilindrīgo. Varu derēt, ka mans un Tavs autinš kā reizi parstāvēs "mazumu"
Un nav dārgs nemaz

----------


## sasasa

> 6000 mAh, var lādēt mobiļņiku, kā arī piešķilt autiņu,


 Nav ko brīnīties. LiPo aķīši ar 90C pastāvīgu izlādi vairs nav nekāds retums.
Tur redzamajam 6000mAh  ir tikai 50C izlāde, jeb 300A

----------


## motaba

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl1ZrEza7uY

----------


## Isegrim

Īsti nav skaidra šīs darbošanās jēga - kam tas troksnis īsti vajadzīgs?

----------


## JDat

Tā ir māksa. Nav nekāda vajadzība saprast vai meklēt liederīgumu.  ::

----------


## spoks

Te maniaks ar transformatoru  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut5DXxK1dvk

----------


## osscar

čaina 10 A 250V vads ...




nāca līdzi 5m led lentai....ja tādu jaudīgā datorā, pastūzī vai kur citur iespraustu.....vadi kā maximas rca vadiem diametrā.....(resnie ir ok vadi - uz tievajiem pat nevar nofokusēties...)

----------


## Ints

Neiebraucu, tīkla kāpelī 3 vadu pietiek. Kas tie tievie?

----------


## osscar

tievie ir china 10@ 250v  ::

----------


## Ints

Ā iedomājos par kaut kādu ūber5vadu tīkla vadu :: 
10 ampi toč būs dūmen kūpen.

----------


## Zigis

Tur viss ir normāli, ņemam ķīniešu watus, pēc oma likuma izrēķinām ķīniešu A un tā vien sanāks, pat pāri paliks bišku ::

----------


## Isegrim

Turklāt tas ķīnīzeru kapars (chinacopper) ir _a priori_ melns. Slikti alvojas un lodējas. Visticamāk, arī 'starpkristālu korozija' tam piemīt. Mazie dzeltenie brīnišķīgi apguvuši kapitālisma nosacījumu - jāražo ir lēti (tad peļņa lielāka).

----------


## Didzis

Jā to ķīniešu kaparu neņem par cinka hlorīds, kurā vēl sālsskābe nav līdz galam izreaģējusi. No otras puses, vadam liela pretestība un tas automātiski pats sevi pasargā no pārslodzes  ::  Jau sen vairs nepērku pagarinātājus veikalā, jo nopietnam darbam tie nav droši.

----------


## next

Nezinu vai taisniiba, bet staasta ka kjiinieshu kaparu magneets velkot...

----------


## sasasa

Gandrīz vai aņuks. Puikas izklaidējas uz velozagļiem.
Nez kurā valstī tas notiek, ka tik daudz zagļu.

----------


## Isegrim

te labi redzams -

----------


## lareliina

Čaks Noriss nemaksā par komunālajiem, komunālie maksā viņam.!  ::

----------

